# BLCK Vapour - Flavorah Thread



## Richio (1/11/16)

*Brand New Flavours to tickle your tastes buds.*

Alpine Strawberry Concentrate (FLV)
Apple Pop Concentrate (FLV)
Berry Blend Concentrate (FLV) 
Blueberry Concentrate (FLV)
Blueberry Muffin Concentrate (FLV)
Boysenberry Concentrate (FLV) 
Cherimoya Concentrate (FLV)
Cinnamon Crunch Concentrate (FLV) 
Commercial Cigarette Concentrate (FLV)
*Cookie Dough Concentrate (FLV) - NEW
Cookie Concentrate (FLV) - NEW*
Cotton Candy Concentrate (FLV)
Cream Concentrate (FLV)
Cupcake Batter Concentrate (FLV)
Donuts Concentrate (FLV)
Fig Concentrate (FLV)
Frosting Concentrate (FLV)
Granny Smith Concentrate (FLV)
Greek Yoghurt Concentrate (FLV) 
Honey Bee Concentrate (FLV)
Lemon Concentrate (FLV)
Macaroon Concentrate (FLV)
Mango Concentrate (FLV)
Marshmallow Treat Concentrate (FLV)
Milk & Honey Concentrate (FLV)
Milk Concentrate (FLV)
Peach Concentrate (FLV) 
Persimmon Concentrate (FLV)
Pink Guava Concentrate (FLV)
Pound Cake Concentrate (FLV)
Red Hot Cinnamon Concentrate (FLV)
Red Raspberry Concentrate (FLV)
Rich Cinnamon Concentrate (FLV)
Sour Apple Concentrate (FLV)
Strawberry Cream Concentrate (FLV)
Strawberry Filling Concentrate (FLV)
Sweet Cream Concentrate (FLV)
Sweet Dough Concentrate (FLV)
Toffee Concentrate (FLV)
Vanilla Custard Concentrate (FLV)
Vanilla Pudding Concentrate (FLV)
Whipped Cream Concentrate (FLV)
Wild Melon Concentrate (FLV)

*Enjoy!!!*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Richio (4/7/17)

OP Updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/7/17)

Hi @Richio - FLV Crunch Cereal - do you have an ETA - Please Please - before or at the VapeCon 17 Event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (2/8/17)

Hi @Richio - any feedback on this Concentrate as yet   


Max said:


> Hi @Richio - FLV Crunch Cereal - do you have an ETA - Please Please - before or at the VapeCon 17 Event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (3/8/17)

Hi @Richio 


Max said:


> Hi @Richio - any feedback on this Concentrate as yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (3/8/17)

Pm sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (24/8/17)

Any idea if you're going to be getting FLV Cookie or FLV Cookie dough any time soon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (25/8/17)

Hi @Halfdaft Customs 

We do have some incoming in +- a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (25/8/17)

Fantastic! Thanks for the reply!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (19/10/17)

Op Updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (19/10/17)

FLV Clove?
I believe it is the clove of cloves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (19/10/17)

Hi @GregF 

I will get that added to an incoming shipment.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (20/10/17)

hi,whats the main diffrance between donut frost and donut glaze?


----------



## RichJB (20/10/17)

In culinary terms, the words icing, frosting and glazing are often used interchangeably. Where distinctions are drawn, the following are common understandings:

Frosting: the thickest type of topping, which uses a butter or cream base. Will often have a matte but fluffy texture. 
Icing: thinner and glossier than frosting, icing uses a sugar or egg white base. Icing hardens and will crack when you put pressure on it.
Glazing: the thinnest of the three, glaze uses a sugar base and is usually paper-thin, almost translucent.

Frosting:




Butter/cream base, fluffy, when you push down on the topping with your thumb, it will yield and you will leave a thumb imprint.

Icing:



Shinier, harder, when you push down with your thumb, the topping will usually crack.

Glaze:




Thin, very sugary and glossy, it will also crack under pressure. You can get thick glazes too. If it's almost all sugar, it's most likely a glaze. If it contains some egg white, it is most likely icing.

Although there are other interpretations, this one makes the most sense to me. Whether the different toppings can be recreated distinctively in vapour form is another matter. I suspect it's another of these things where your imagination is more important than what's actually in the flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/10/17)

RichJB said:


> In culinary terms, the words icing, frosting and glazing are often used interchangeably. Where distinctions are drawn, the following are common understandings:
> 
> Frosting: the thickest type of topping, which uses a butter or cream base. Will often have a matte but fluffy texture.
> Icing: thinner and glossier than frosting, icing uses a sugar or egg white base. Icing hardens and will crack when you put pressure on it.
> ...



Now this is an answer!!! 

Respect...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (3/2/18)

Hi, not sure where to request this, but I'm looking FLV Popcorn, any chance you guys getting this in?


----------



## Richio (5/2/18)

Hi @B1G_WH1T3 

Noted for incoming shipment


----------



## Andre (5/2/18)

Please include FLV Lovage Root, FLV Elderflower, FLV Yakima Hops, FLV Guanabana and FLV Lime Wedge @Richio, if possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF (5/2/18)

Andre said:


> Please include FLV Lovage Root, FLV Elderflower, FLV Yakima Hops, FLV Guanabana and FLV Lime Wedge @Richio, if possible.


and Tatanka if possible please


----------



## Richio (6/2/18)

Noted for Incoming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (26/2/18)

@Richio Hi, any eta on that incoming shipment


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/3/18)

GregF said:


> and Tatanka if possible please





Andre said:


> Please include FLV Lovage Root, FLV Elderflower, FLV Yakima Hops, FLV Guanabana and FLV Lime Wedge @Richio, if possible.



Any news here @Richio?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (12/3/18)

Hi @Rude Rudi @Andre @GregF the following items are at filling and should be in stock this week (unfortunately lime wedge wasn't available at the time of order).
FLV Lovage Root
FLV Elderflower
FLV Yakima Hops
FLV Guanabana

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (16/3/18)

Richio said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi @Andre @GregF the following items are at filling and should be in stock this week (unfortunately lime wedge wasn't available at the time of order).
> FLV Lovage Root
> FLV Elderflower
> FLV Yakima Hops
> FLV Guanabana



 no FLV Popcorn perhaps ? @Richio


----------



## Richio (19/3/18)

Hi @B1G_WH1T3 
Popcorn is also on that list, sorry for the delay. Waiting on the stock to arrive back from filling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

